# Passive Agressive Disorder in Combination with Social Anxiety Disorder



## sean7phil (Jul 6, 2009)

*Passive Agressive Disorder in Combination with Social Anxiety Disorder*

Passive aggressive disorder can combine very badly with Social Anxiety disorder, especially in cases where the passive aggressive syndrome is more severe.

Basically, severe passive aggressives are constantly punishing other people with their behavior or words because of misdirected and unresolved anger combined with fears related to healthy communication.

The result is someone who is always sticking it to other people.

When such a person also has social anxiety they can become even more difficult to deal with because the paranoia and misperceptions that can go with social anxiety can then aggravate the passive aggressive behavior. A viscous cycle can ensue, going on for years and hurting a lot of people.

Often if you have a social anxiety community (online or other type of support group for social anxiety) a handful of such individuals will also show up and can be disruptive.

Thats why passive aggressive issues need to be better understood and thats why I started this thread in case anyone wants to talk about this problem.


----------



## Amileaway (Oct 27, 2011)

I feel this. I find a lot of my interaction with people is about telling them to shut up or leave me alone in a weird, nice, indirect, subtle way, but only afterwards when I can see the situation in hindsight. Is that what passive/aggressive is?


----------

